# vforce john clutch and gear reduction



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

hey idk if this has been answer already i search and i didnt find wut i wuz lookin for so if its been answer plz direct me in the right direction. ok i got an 09 brute 750 with 32'' silverbacks, now has anybody used vforce johns clutches with da spidermod while also doing the gear reduction??


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I know this probably doesn't help, but I have 32's, gear reduction, yellow/almond and it is VERY low. Rarely smoke the belt, I've got it to skip just a few times in the nasty JIF 4wd


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

Yea I plan on doing the gear reduction but I'm scared of taking it apart even tho it wud be well worth it frm wut I've heard abt the reduction. Another thing I always heard abt da yellow secondary burning the belts quick. Wuts the diff frm epi springs and Vforce Johns?? Pretty much wut I'm looking for is a good clutch to spin da 32's. But I've heard good things from Vforce Johns setup


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just get ahold of john and he will tell you exactly what you need.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

yea for sure gear reduction and maybe vforce clutch with spidermod. how good is da spidermod??


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Like I said, my setup works great with the 32's. It actually is almost too much gearing...IDK about the yellow burning belts, mine hasn't yet, i have 3 hard rides


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Here this might help..... Maybe.. I have the VForceJohn stage 3 w/ spider mod and his stage 1 ( Orange ) spring and I have been so happy with his set up..

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10369


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Like I said, my setup works great with the 32's. It actually is almost too much gearing...IDK about the yellow burning belts, mine hasn't yet, i have 3 hard rides


 



yea it was jst sumthin ive have heard frm other ppl that the yellow wud burn the belt. but i order my gears today to do my gear swap now i jst gotta give john a call to see abt a clutch setup for my bike


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

xtreme02gt said:


> Here this might help..... Maybe.. I have the VForceJohn stage 3 w/ spider mod and his stage 1 ( Orange ) spring and I have been so happy with his set up..
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10369


 
xtreme02gt, with your clutch setup are u able to turn your tires pretty easy? i email john so now im waiting for him to reply back. if u dont mind me asking how much was for your clutch setup? i wanna go with john or dalton


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

You will get much better performance from the vfj clutch than a dalton "kit" imo......I have heard that the yellow secodary can coil bind.....from being to long I think IDK.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

Talk 2 john today and I'm going with his setup. He said I didn't have 2 change the gears but I told him I wuz gonna do it anyways so he still gave me a setup to turn my 32's with ease. So in a wk or so ill order my clutch frm john


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

kawasaki09 said:


> xtreme02gt, with your clutch setup are u able to turn your tires pretty easy? i email john so now im waiting for him to reply back. if u dont mind me asking how much was for your clutch setup? i wanna go with john or dalton


 
Yes it will, turns the 29.5 really easy.. I have been so happy with johns set up. 

I bought a brand new primary clutch with spider mod, seconday spring ( orange ) and a new belt from him.. Shipped and all it was ( $807.00 ) 

But if you send him your primary clutch it's only like $300 bucks. I will be sending him my stock primary clutch and getting him to built that one too. so that way I have a back up..

You will be so happy going with vforcejohn set up.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

thats not bad at all.. yea i cant wait till i get my gear reduction and clutch put in and see how much of a difference it makes. i may do that, send him my primary clutch and let him build it. i dont have 800 dollars otherwise i'd buy a new primary clutch lol. but i wanna get the stage 3 with spidermod and spring. it be a heck of a difference with the gear swap and his clutch setup....


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

You'll be surprised. I think a stage 3 with spider mod, I think is $300. That's you sending John yours. I can pull a wheelie with just a blip of the throttle. You'll be very happy with john's clutches and springs


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

im looking at about $345 and thats the clutch mod and 2 springs from what he told me. so im going to get my clutch done by him and see how the gear reduction and clutch handle the 32's


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wat is the spider mod ? I dont undrrstand the whole vforce jon thing


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

heres the link and it will explain to you about the spider mod http://http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10369&highlight=clutch+setup


----------

